# Diamond vs. Wyndham?



## spackler (Sep 23, 2020)

Just curious how these two systems compare.  I'm pretty well-versed in the Wyndham system but don't know much about DRI. 

For the most part, we're pleased with the MFs, locations, quality, and user interface of the WYND website.  However, there's some nickel & diming that can be annoying, and the constant badgering for sales presentations gets tiresome.  They also closed down the Chicago location which was a favorite of ours.

We love Sedona & see that Diamond has a bunch of resorts there.   We'd love a bit more variety in some of the mountain west, like maybe Utah & Idaho.

We're resale owners & would never dream of paying developer prices.  

Anyone own both systems?  Is there one you prefer over the other?


----------



## cindyc (Sep 23, 2020)

I can't speak for Wyndham, but I own 2, soon to be 3 deeded Sedona Summit weeks all resale too. We absolutely love Sedona too. I would recommend a deeded week if you plan on adding DRI as their points system has exorbitant maintence fees. For example, each of my deeded 2 BR Sedona Summit has MFs of $998. I would need 10,000 DRI points and pay over $2000 in MFs per week if it were in points. 

I have also joined DRI's still somewhat new in-house exchange program called Destination Exchange (DEx). We have found that to be a good value for us. We have exchanged into Cabo Azul x3, Lake Tahoe, and Point at Poipu x3 in the past year. 



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 23, 2020)

I like both, but I like Wyndham more.  Wyndham points you flexibility of fewer than one week travels.  I’ve enjoyed dextras stays with Diamond in which I’ve been able to book less than one week at pro rata MF.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2020)

WorldMark might be a good system to look into.  Lots of resorts in the west.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 23, 2020)

cindyc said:


> I can't speak for Wyndham, but I own 2, soon to be 3 deeded Sedona Summit weeks all resale too. We absolutely love Sedona too. I would recommend a deeded week if you plan on adding DRI as their points system has exorbitant maintence fees. For example, each of my deeded 2 BR Sedona Summit has MFs of $998. I would need 10,000 DRI points and pay over $2000 in MFs per week if it were in points.
> 
> I have also joined DRI's still somewhat new in-house exchange program called Destination Exchange (DEx). We have found that to be a good value for us. We have exchanged into Cabo Azul x3, Lake Tahoe, and Point at Poipu x3 in the past year.
> 
> ...



If you own two weeks, how did you exchange to get 7 weeks?


----------



## cindyc (Sep 23, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> If you own two weeks, how did you exchange to get 7 weeks?



Hello Carlito, the first thing I should do is to clarify is that when I said the past year I do mean the past 12 months.  So, that is really using two years' worth of my deeded weeks.  Then, what I did was "split" each of my 2 BR Lockout weeks into the studio and 1 bedroom and had them deposited into Destination Exchange which is DRI's internal exchange program for owners of properties it owns and manages.  So, that lets me get two exchanges per property per year, so the math is 2 x 2 x 2 = 8.   I did pay unit upgrade fees on some of these bookings in order to book 2 BR units at location.

I did not use all of these exchanges myself, I usually travel with family and book two rooms.  Unfortunately, the Cabo trip was canceled this year due to COVID.  Our next trip on that series is back to Point at Poipu in March 2021.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 24, 2020)

cindyc said:


> Hello Carlito, the first thing I should do is to clarify is that when I said the past year I do mean the past 12 months.  So, that is really using two years' worth of my deeded weeks.  Then, what I did was "split" each of my 2 BR Lockout weeks into the studio and 1 bedroom and had them deposited into Destination Exchange which is DRI's internal exchange program for owners of properties it owns and manages.  So, that lets me get two exchanges per property per year, so the math is 2 x 2 x 2 = 8.   I did pay unit upgrade fees on some of these bookings in order to book 2 BR units at location.
> 
> I did not use all of these exchanges myself, I usually travel with family and book two rooms.  Unfortunately, the Cabo trip was canceled this year due to COVID.  Our next trip on that series is back to Point at Poipu in March 2021.



Well, this makes more sense to me. You can get lots of mileage using lockoff units.  With your maintenance fee savings, you get a great deal for your unit.


----------



## cindyc (Sep 24, 2020)

I certainly feel like I am getting a lot from my low MF fee deeded weeks. I can spend more for unit size upgrades when I see an exchange I like or go to Sedona which we always love and is in driving distance.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 24, 2020)

Diamond has a lot more restrictions for resale points. 
So is your question about comparing  $0-$1000 in resale with the two companies or are you looking at a deeded non points week from Diamond?


----------



## spackler (Sep 24, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Diamond has a lot more restrictions for resale points.
> So is your question about comparing purchasing $50,000+ in points from Diamond vs purchasing $50,000+ in points from Wyndham or
> are you looking at $0-$1000 in resale with the two companies or are you looking at a deeded non points week from Diamond?



Oh, definitely resale.  I've never paid more than ~$1500 for a timeshare deed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2020)

This was done a few years ago by a group effort. 

It might need to be revisited given the M and V merger, but it is still relatively accurate, although average MF will have rose a small bit. 









						Timeshare System Points Comparison Chart
					

side by side comparison chart of all the major Timeshare Point systems



					tug2.net


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2020)

Seems the Diamond FAQ link is not working.   @TUGBrian can someone look at it.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2020)

The big difference IMHO are the higher MF charged by Diamond and the quality of furniture that Diamond purchase for their resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2020)

ah, there is a typo in that link...ill try to fix it

here is the correct link to the dri faq









						Sticky - FAQ of the Diamond Resorts
					

Admin Edit: Check out our Current Diamond Resorts Owner FAQ and Information page    The following was written 8 years ago. Since that time there have been many changes to DRI. DRI was purchased 6 other TS systems (or more)  and added those resorts to their system.  For owners of the other TS...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## bnoble (Sep 24, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Diamond has a lot more restrictions for resale points.
> So is your question about comparing $0-$1000 in resale with the two companies or are you looking at a deeded non points week from Diamond?





spackler said:


> Oh, definitely resale. I've never paid more than ~$1500 for a timeshare deed.


I'll echo tschwa2's point: Diamond resorts are not in "the Club" when they are resold. Instead, the ownership rights revert to the underlying resort/collection of resorts. I believe resale ownerships can be brought back into "the Club" but you must also buy new points from the developer to do so.

So, there isn't really any way to buy "Diamond" resale; instead you'd be buying one of the resorts or, in some cases, into a collection of resorts.






						Diamond Resorts International Timeshare Point system Guide & Information
					

Diamond Resorts International Timeshare Points Guide and Information



					tug2.net


----------



## cindyc (Sep 24, 2020)

I agree that DRI points are essentially worthless on resale. However, that is not the case for deeded weeks. You can get them essentially for free, use it for just MFs at the place you own, trade on II, or pay to join Destination Exchange and exchange in DRI properties or manages resorts.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2020)

The chart does indicate higher MFs and the fact that resale has a major impact on benefits. 

If you looking resale, then WorldMark, Wyndham or Hilton has minor changes if purchasing resale. 

Depends on where you want to go and where you live.


----------

